# PCV valve in Gen 2?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A conventional pcv valve is located on the forward side of the head, slightly right of engine centerline.

Rob


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

This is using my VIN #7 is the fresh-air valve (12665644) and #23 is the foul valve (12665645).


----------



## chevyontrack (Apr 28, 2018)

On the Gen 2 cruze, the engine is a LE2 engine. There is one open pcv on the front and rear of the engine cover and one pcv valve that is right behind the oil fill cap on passenger side of engine. The prior engine model is on the drivers side. If your replacing GM part number 12637666, notice there is no way I found to release it an remove without removing the valve cover. However I used channel lock pliers and broke the bottom ring from the valve where the green lock is at then picked the pieces out. The new valve will snap right into place with little effort. Note: the vacuum line has similar lock.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Seems GM learned their lesson from the Gen1 design...


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Seems GM learned their lesson from the Gen1 design...



I am repairing a PCV system on a '13 Encore and it made me wonder about my '17 Cruze's PCV system (LE2). I found this thread which ends in 2018. I wonder if there have been any more discoveries on the PCV system of the Gen II 1.4 turbo'd cars? Mine has 50k mi. on it and shows absolutely no signs of oil consumption/leaking but being the proactive type that I am, I want to change the check valve(s) privatively before the seals are over-pressured.
What is the latest information on this?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzer4326 said:


> I am repairing a PCV system on a '13 Encore and it made me wonder about my '17 Cruze's PCV system (LE2). I found this thread which ends in 2018. I wonder if there have been any more discoveries on the PCV system of the Gen II 1.4 turbo'd cars? Mine has 50k mi. on it and shows absolutely no signs of oil consumption/leaking but being the proactive type that I am, I want to change the check valve(s) privatively before the seals are over-pressured.
> What is the latest information on this?


The gen2 uses a mechanical vacuum pump instead of connecting the intake manifold to the PCV system. Far better design. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Key2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

This thread was perfect; gonna change out my fresh air pcv valve because it started hissing and i believe it’s the reason behind a high/rich lean code at high speeds


----------

